# Buttonwood



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Went down to buttonwood for 1.5 hrs. Not many people down there, pry only 8 on buttonwood side and pry 15 or so on bluegrass. Saw more white bass than anything. Caught 5 carp, 2 sheep, 2 white bass, and 1 20" Eye... Hoping water goes up from the rain west of us lastnight, but not looking too promising...

Anyone else have any maumee river reports? Will be going thurs in boat, will see how that pans out! Good luck to all


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

Sadly, I kind of lost motivation afrter all the carp and junk on monday. I was hopin to see some good reports on your thread. Lets just hope its not over, seems like we should get more than 2 weeks of limits. Would be hard to believe they are gone already.keep fishin


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Its supposed to rain in Fort Wayne Sunday , Monday, and Tuesday.. 
Where's Eeor when you need him. 
Unless your older you wont get that.


----------



## Briansredtrkr (Apr 25, 2014)

This is my first year for the run. 
Will there be another run with all this rain coming this week? I was reading reports from the guys jigging off the reefs saying everything they are catching have spawned out... Thoughts? It is about an hour and 45 min drive for me and was hoping to go up tues/wed, I know there are some catching but our last trip a week ago seemed like everyone was getting skunked, only seen one Eye.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

Definitely not worth a trip that far. Some are being caught like you said but not enough to warrant a trip that far in my opinion


----------



## Sumsickfisher (Jul 28, 2013)

We went to Jerome road for only an hour!! Got three white bass. Missed a bunch of bites and an 8 pound buffalo


----------



## Briansredtrkr (Apr 25, 2014)

I guess I was hoping the rain tues wed would bring a few back, but sounds like the good bite might be done...?


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Made the trip Friday. Buddy and I each limited at bluegrass. We each had four by 9:30. Mostly small fish though. There are still some fish there.


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

Fished bwood today and had 3 in the first half hour then the wind picked up and everything shut down.


----------



## Briansredtrkr (Apr 25, 2014)

anxious to hear some reports from today... headed up tomorrow.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I got 3 walleye today lots of suckers and a decent smallie. Bite died for me once the wind picked up and made feeling the line and detecting fish harder. Lightweight was the way to go, good luck!


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Was at buttonwood from 1-230pm today. 1 keeper walleye, 1 snagged. Saw mostly walleye and suckers caught around me.. Hope another run of eyes will be coming thru.. Can only hope!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

cschuller6 said:


> Was at buttonwood from 1-230pm today. 1 keeper walleye, 1 snagged. Saw mostly walleye and suckers caught around me.. Hope another run of eyes will be coming thru.. Can only hope!


How was the water level. Did it seem to come up at all?


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Redhunter - yes. I know Maumee bait and tackle said up 3", but I was thinking around a foot compared to when I was down there couple days ago.


----------



## Mortifero (May 29, 2011)

predictor says its suppose to go up another 2ft by thursday....guess we will see


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Mortifero said:


> predictor says its suppose to go up another 2ft by thursday....guess we will see


That wouldn't be terrible. If it get blown out past 585 then we will see very few eyes after it drops. I will be up tomorrow no later than 4pm


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Made it to Buttonwood today from 12-3pm. Caught 2 walleye, lots of carp and white bass. Saw quite a few walleye caught, think we will have another run here.. Water came up quick today! Hope for some more rain and the weekend should be great! Hopefully cause Sat is only day off!! Good luck to all!!


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

I was out on bluegrass from 11 to 1 and got tired of catching carp after while. Saw a couple eyes compared to many carp. Water came up quick and dnr stopped letting people cross. The carp were so big today it took ten minutes of fight just to get them to turn around. My drag definitely got a workout.


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Haha. Ya the carp were large today for me too!! I pry caught 3- 10pounders. It did tire the arm out!! Especially with the high/fast water. My buddy had to land them for me. Big pain getting them all the way up to ya


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I caught 4 pretty quick this afternoon. They were all smaller jacks about 18" with one about 22". There were a lot of fish caught around me and most were a lot bigger than mine. I was throwing 1/2oz. egg sinker with a 4' leader, pink head and yellow 2" power grub. It didn't take much more than an hour.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I never get over people calling all rought fish carp. I doubt many have been snaged lately. Mostly suckers, quillbacks & THOSE MONSTER BUFFAALO. I LANDED 1 TONIGHT WHICH HAD TO BE OVER 20 LBS. (sorry about the caps)


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Rutnut- where were u fishing at? At buttonwood? Was pry standing almost next to ya if u were


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I was about five or six guys from the down stream end of the line. I was the one cooking in the brown Frogg Togg jacket with a long handled net in my wader belt.


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok. I was the first guy in the second line of guys. It was fast/rough where I was. Hard getting footing, esp when trying to set hook vs break snag... Hopefully find a better spot tomorro. Lots of snags where I was fishing. Oh well, river giveth and taketh away


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

fisherboy said:


> I never get over people calling all rought fish carp. I doubt many have been snaged lately. Mostly suckers, quillbacks & THOSE MONSTER BUFFAALO. I LANDED 1 TONIGHT WHICH HAD TO BE OVER 20 LBS. (sorry about the caps)


I think most of us understand that carp is a short version of your technical terms. How often do you hear someone tell you they caught a freshwater drum?


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Good day at buttonwood. Fished from 8-2pm. Fun fished last 3 hours. Threw pry 5 eyes back. Was a little tougher when wind kicked up, but still great day. Saw about 3 other people around me limit also. Only a few white bass seen. Hope the eyes stick around for weekend! Be down there sat! Good luck to all!!


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Fished from 7 to 12. & the last 2.5 hours was not too much fun. That's how long it took to get #6. But prior to that it was fun. At least no rain & I met a few friends.


----------

